# American Masters:  Dorothea Lange



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2017)

Watched this in it's entirety last night on the boob tube:

Dorothea Lange | Full Episode | American Masters | PBS


----------



## JonA_CT (Mar 22, 2017)

It's on my viewing list now.


----------



## terri (Mar 22, 2017)

Awesome!   Thanks for this link.


----------



## dunfly (Mar 22, 2017)

Great, I will look forward to watching it.  American Masters also did one on Richard Avedon.  It was from 1995, so I don't know if it is still on the PBS site.  Here is a link to it on You Tube.





There is another on Alfred Stieglitz:





And Ansel Adams:


----------

